# March madness tournament



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

It is that time of the year again!
A few of you might have already been added to the tournament from last season. Please pass word around and have fun with this!!!

Here is the link

https://tournament.fantasysports.yahoo.com/t1/group/12342/invitation?key=f62db1dc6747829b&soc_trk=lnk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

In again


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Can't be any worse than last year:shock:


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

About another week until games start....let everybody on here know!!!


Admins... is there anyway you could somehow add this to some of the other busier forums?

Thanks!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

done, thanks


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i'm in as well.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm in!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Would join in, but apparently a person has to have a yahoo account......


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

After last years tournament pick debacle, this is my year of redemption!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

With my picks I just wanted to see just how low on the totem pole I would end up.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

and we are off!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow!!!Sorry about all yalls brackets. That was fun to watch. 

History was made tonight!!! Go Retrievers!! Gotta love it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that I have more red in my bracket than I do green.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Well, the first round is over. I was sitting near the top last year too after the first round when the bottom fell out of my bracket......I ended up finishing dead last. So there is still a long way to go. 

The Virginia loss totally blew my South Region bracket, I had them penciled in clear to the final four before losing. I'm betting my bracket is going to sink like a stone in the standings as the tournament progresses thanks to that lame pick. But you know what, seeing the mighty fall is what makes this tournament so fun.

Good luck fellers in round two!


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Here are the standings after the first round.

Standings
Rank-Owner-Bracket-Correct Picks-Points-Possible Pts

1-Kevin-Kevin's redemption Bracket-25-25-167
2-Brant-brisket-24-24-118
3-Jason-My Great Bracket-22-22-166
3-Brad-Brad's Game-Changing Bracket-22-22-174
3-Kevin-Kwalk3-22-22-116
3-Jim-Critters Critters-22-22-162
3-Adam-Adam's Amazing Bracket-22-22-172
3-Brandon-My Peerless Bracket-22-22-172
3-Justin-nocturnalenemy-22-22-162
3-Barry-Barry's Bumbling Bracket-22-22-146
11-QUINCY-Big Baller-21-21-119
11-Rawson-RockyMountainBonefish-21-21-169
11-Matt-My Crazy Bracket-21-21-179
14-OKEE-OKEE's Swell Bracket-19-19-145
14-codybhuntin-Codybhuntin-19-19-159


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

What a crazy year. I love to see the upsets. unfortunately I didn't pick any


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

Wish I would have seen this earlier. Currently have 32 correct picks.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have 33 picks right in my pool at work. 
In second place. 
Guess I should get a Yahoo account

Guess I'll see how it goes tonite.


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Standings


----------

